# She embarrassed the crap out of me today



## APBTlover

Kylie and I were in the store today. I was passing by the tampons and stuff (won't be buying those this month) and she just says really loud "hey mom,look....you need to get those things you put in your butt." I'm sure my entire face was red. I just made a U turn and headed for the cat food.


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

OMG :blush:


----------



## charveyron

*CRINGE* Can someone please just remind me why we have kids and put ourself through these terrible ordeals.............lol???


----------



## leeanne

:rofl::rofl:

Funny, when I was dropping my son off at preschool today we were talking about what kids say and how embarrassing some of their comments are.


----------



## Serene123

:rofl:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

omg :rofl:


----------



## Mamafy

:rofl: not funny for you though :blush:


----------



## Ema

:rofl: HA HA XX


----------



## TashaAndBump

:rofl: ... maybe time to give her 'the talk'?? :p Bless her.

Congrats on yer pregnancy by the way! :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: OMG I would have turned beet red


----------



## Elli21

LOL...kids are fabulous!!


----------



## claire1978

Hehe that is so funny :rofl:


----------



## Ann-Marie

:rofl: I actually laughed out loud then !!! :rofl:


----------



## BeckyBoo

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mBLACK

:rofl:


----------



## sam's mum

:rofl: I actually choked on my drink!! :rofl:


----------



## Wobbles

LMAO!!! How had I not seen this before!!

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Hahahahahaha, kids make me laugh!


----------



## enigma

Omg,:rofl: if it was me, id have had to leave the shop.:rofl:


----------



## sammie18

:rofl::rofl::rofl: So thats where they think it goes LOL!! Well You better give the info on those things cause if you dont one of those tampons my end up in her bum :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Blob

:rofl: :rofl: Thats awsome tee hee!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BA-Brooke

- well after all its one of those memorable sentences - and put a smile on some faces. 

Take care


----------



## buffycat

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

what made me giggle!

i take it you have cat ?!??


----------



## Jem

Lol that made me laugh!


----------



## steffi2

I would have turned red too! This reminds me of my 4 year old daughter. I was lining up to pay and she sees a box with a drawing of a chocolate on it, and she gets a few and says, "Mom, can you buy this for me please? I love chocolate!" when I looked closely I noticed they were chocolate flavored condoms. I told her no, these are for big people. And she kept insisting, but chocolates are my favorite! Can you buy it please?!? I returned them right away, paid and headed out the door.


----------



## morri

lol. on both.

No this is not chewing gum chocolate flavoured xD


----------



## babe2ooo

haha thats 2 funny


----------



## DizzyMoo

OMG that's hilarious! Sorry i guess at the time it was a to die moment but seriously that's just tickled the hell outta me :rofl:

I had just posted earlier in preg club , to be or not to bald thread. My son caught me shaving my lady garden & suddenly said mummy why have you got a hairy bum & why are you upside down are you doing exercises in the bath? 
To say i'm dreading him randomly telling people mummy has a hairy bum is beyond comprehension!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

DizzyMoo said:


> OMG that's hilarious! Sorry i guess at the time it was a to die moment but seriously that's just tickled the hell outta me :rofl:
> 
> I had just posted earlier in preg club , to be or not to bald thread. My son caught me shaving my lady garden & suddenly said mummy why have you got a hairy bum & why are you upside down are you doing exercises in the bath?
> To say i'm dreading him randomly telling people mummy has a hairy bum is beyond comprehension!!

:rofl: xx


----------



## k8y

Thats so funny, Kids are so embarassing. 

My neice and nephew have done some pretty embarassing things too, 

We went into a shop and the lady behind the counter had short hair and was quite masculine looking my neice who was about four at the time shouts across the shop, Aunty Katie look ! I thought that was a man, but it not, its a woman !!! 

Also this is the best one....
my brother's and his wife had a midwife appointment, as they were waiting my nephew who was prob also about 4 at the time shouts out... pwoooh ! daddy have you farted ? my brother told him to shhh and was really embarrassed, but that was nothing, as they called them in my nephew got down and sniffed the chair where my brother had been sitting and went.... Daddy! you did fart !!!


----------



## baby D

That is the funniest thing i have read in ages --- bless x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:rofl:

How funny is that!!!!


----------

